# Ugly ugly color, can I change the gauges color.....



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey all, I just purchased (well, a few months ago) an 05 Altima. (I couldn't afford the SE-R that I wanted or even the 3.5 S) I have to admit that I love the car, only things I didn't like... the factory stereo oof course, so I installed an Alpine (looks great), IPod cd-changer kit, a pair of Alpine Type R 6x9's and Rockford Fosgate 6.5's. Sounds great, looks great, and the last thing that I want to change is the color in the dash. That orange is so ugly to me, I would rather have just white, or even blue. Does anyone know (before I take apart the driving console) if it is siply a matter of taking apart the console and replacing a bulb, or is it a little more complicated? Is it an LED or a standard light bulb. Any answers would be great, I love working on that thing... and I feel secure in knowing that if anyone wanted to steal my stereo or speakers (even if I forgot to set the alarm) they would have to literally take the car apart to get at all of that stuff. =) Anyway, any help that anyone could give me would be great! Thanks....


----------



## AcomaLegend (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, thanks for the lack of responses... again, I did it on my own. Should anyone else decide that they want to change the color of the gauges on their altima, let me save you the trouble... you cannot unless you order a special order piece. The gauges are not colored by a light, rather, the black filme that you see has an orange plastic thing, that's why it is orange. I am going to just see if I can order the sports gauge or something....


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

speedhut puts out gauges for us. dont know if they are available for 05 models though. look at altimas.net if you want more information


----------



## lucky13505 (May 5, 2008)

I found this online at ebay check it out. im ordering them for my car this friday--
eBay Motors: A.D.D Gauge 05 06 - UP Nissan ALTIMA GAUGE (item 310046999953 end time May-08-08 18:22:25 PDT)


----------

